# Game #32 (1/6): Philadelphia 76ers @ Los Angeles Lakers



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

<center>















Philadelphia 76ers (16-15) @ Los Angeles Lakers (15-16)

Staples Center (Los Angeles)









Date: Friday, January 6th
Time: 7:30 pm

*Television:*















FSNW NBALP

*Radio:*















Xtra Sports 570 ESPN 1330

*Probable Starters:*




































A. Iverson A. Iguodala K. Korver *S. Randolph S. Dalembert 
* Chris Webber is a game-time decision.





































S. Parker K. Bryant L. Odom B. Cook C. Mihm

*Key Reserves:*
Los Angeles Lakers





























Kwame Brown
Devean George
Luke Walton
Sasha Vujacic

Philadelphia 76ers





























Steven Hunter
Lee Nailon
Kevin Ollie
John Salmons

*Team Leaders:*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#9932CC" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Lakers*</font></td><td> </font></td><td>*Sixers*</font></td></tr><tr align=center><td>Kobe Bryant 32.7</td><td>*PPG*</td><td>Allen Iverson 33.2</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 9.5</td><td>*RPG*</td><td>Samuel Dalembert/Chris Webber 10.4</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Lamar Odom 5.4</td><td>*APG*</td><td>Allen Iverson 7.3</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Smush Parker 1.7</td><td>*SPG*</td><td>Allen Iverson 2.2</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Mihm 1.2</td><td>*BPG*</td><td>Samuel Dalembert 3.2</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Chris Mihm .518</td><td>*FG%*</td><td>Michael Bradley .692</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Brian Cook .444</td><td>*3PT%*</td><td>Kevin Ollie .500</td></tr><tr align=center><td>Sasha Vujacic .952</td><td>*FT%*</td><td>Michael Bradley 1.000</td></tr></table>

*Season Standings:*
*Pacific Division*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>Phoenix Suns</td><td>20-11</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>17-12</td><td>2.0</td><tr align=center><td>Golden State Warriors</td><td>17-15</td><td>4.0</td><tr align=center><td>Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>15-16</td><td>5.0</td><tr align=center><td>Sacramento Kings</td><td>12-18</td><td>8.0</td></table>

*Western Conference*
<table border=3 bordercolor="#0000ff" width=100% ><tr align=center><td>*Team*</td><td>*Record*</td><td>*Game(s) Back*</td><tr align=center><td>1. San Antonio Spurs</td><td>25-7</td><td>--</td><tr align=center><td>2. Phoenix Suns</td><td>20-11</td><td>4.5</td><tr align=center><td>3. Minnesota Timberwolves</td><td>15-14</td><td>8.5</td><tr align=center><td>4. Dallas Mavericks</td><td>23-9</td><td>2.0</td><tr align=center><td>5. Memphis Grizzlies</td><td>20-10</td><td>4.0</td><tr align=center><td>6. Los Angeles Clippers</td><td>17-12</td><td>6.5</td><tr align=center><td>7. Golden State Warriors</td><td>17-15</td><td>8.0</td><tr align=center><td>8. Utah Jazz</td><td>16-16</td><td>9.0</td><tr align=center><td>9. Denver Nuggets</td><td>16-17</td><td>9.5</td><tr align=center><td>10. Los Angeles Lakers</td><td>15-16</td><td>9.5</td></table>

Colangelo says Iverson wants to be part of U.S. team
By BOB BAUM
The Associated Press










PHOENIX - Allen Iverson wants to be a part of the U.S. basketball team for the 2006 world championships and 2008 Olympics, USA Basketball managing director Jerry Colangelo said.

Colangelo met with Iverson on Wednesday before the Philadelphia 76ers played the Phoenix Suns.

"He wants to win a gold medal," said Colangelo, the chairman and CEO of the Suns. "He said that very clearly. He said if asked, he would be honored."

Colangelo, solely in charge of developing the pool of players invited to the team's training camp, plans to meet later this week with Shaquille O'Neal, Dwyane Wade and Tim Duncan. The Suns host the Miami Heat on Friday night and the San Antonio Spurs on Saturday.

"I want to play," Iverson said after Wednesday's game. "Obviously we didn't get it done the first time I was a part of that team. If God blesses me with another opportunity to try it, it would be an honor. I would have a second shot at fulfilling one of my goals."

[More in URL]

Quote of the Night: 
_ "Superman? Corny. He's not Batman. That man's self-made."_
 - 1/5: Kobe Bryant on 'Superman'

Sixers Forum Game Thread
</center>


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We need great team defense tonight, and I'm sure Phil really emphasized. Smush and Sasha will not come close to stopping penetration from AI. We may need some Bynum in this game. Also, The Sixers should use the Jordan Rules again. Will Kobe pass out of triple teams or will he need to prove a point after the suspension? I'm not sure we break the losing streak just yet.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Please Win. :upset:


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> We need great team defense tonight, and I'm sure Phil really emphasized. Smush and Sasha will not come close to stopping penetration from AI. We may need some Bynum in this game. Also, The Sixers should use the Jordan Rules again. Will Kobe pass out of triple teams or will he need to prove a point after the suspension? I'm not sure we break the losing streak just yet.



The games tomm :biggrin: anywho. Your right Sasha will be useless in the game, Smush will have quit a task, Not to mention one of the "Kobe stoppers" Iggy maybe give us trouble in the offensive end if no one puts a body on em.


----------



## ClipsBetterthanLakes (Aug 15, 2005)

Philadelphia is going to walk away with a win here. Lakers home record is very bad..


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

ClipsBetterthanLakes said:


> Philadelphia is going to walk away with a win here. Lakers home record is very bad..



Go away please, If your going to hate and bait at least give us some opinion on why we are going to lose. If not then leave.


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

We need a win badly, expect Kobe 45pts with 15/30 FGMs


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

If he's facing Iguodala...I wouldn't expect a big scoring game by Kobe.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Damian Necronamous said:


> If he's facing Iguodala...I wouldn't expect a big scoring game by Kobe.


 Kobe reads this board. Because of your comment, he will go off tomorrow.


----------



## Lakers Own (Mar 3, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Kobe reads this board. Because of your comment, he will go off tomorrow.


LOL. Hopefully Kobe doesn't try to take over and prove a point. Hopefully he gets everyone involved and maybe we can win... pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

A win would be nice. I'd prefer not to tear apart my room Friday night. Though I hear some of the ladies like that.


----------



## BBB (Jan 19, 2005)

Lynx said:


> Please Win. :upset:


:gopray:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Kobe reads this board. Because of your comment, he will go off tomorrow.


LOL. We're bound to break the losing streak, and Kobe being cooled off the next 2 games will come out playing like an MVP. He's mad now.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

we NEED this win

fact:

phil has NEVER in his whole coaching career ever lost six straight!


----------



## lakers9104 (Nov 11, 2005)

Kobe need a good game but the also have to worry about AI BUT LAKERS should pull out a win


----------



## City_Dawg (Jul 25, 2004)

Im gonna have to go to church and drop some hail marys so the Lakeshow can win, for god sakes, win dammit!


----------



## SirCharles34 (Nov 16, 2004)

KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! said:


> phil has NEVER in his whole coaching career ever lost six straight!


There's a first time for everything. ; )


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

First game of the season that Im going to. I couldnt have picked a better game, imagine if Stern suspended Kobe for 3 games, Id be forced to watch a blowout loss to the Sixers today.

Anyways, Im hoping for a good game. I predict a shootout between Kobe and AI both going off for 40+

Leaving in 2 hours. Really excited, haha.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Kwame back in the lineup tonight. Good.. Now Cook can score off the bench..


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Lakers up by double figures thus far in the 1st. Smush going off!


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Odom with 7 dimes after 1st qtr. :clap:


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Good game, hope Smush can keep it up. And te Suns are killing the Heats, score 47ps in the 1st qt!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

20-6 run to end the 1st quarter.. 

End 1st: Lakers 37 - Sixers 22

Kwame: 11 min, 2 pts (1/2), 4 boards, 1 assist
Odom: 12 min, 2 pts (1/2), 3 boards, 7 assists, 1 steal
Mihm: 11 min, 2 pts (1/2, 2 boards, 1 assist, 2 turnovers, 1 block
Smush: 12 min, 15 pts (6/7, 3/3 3PT), 1 assist
Kobe: 12 min, 14 pts (6/10, 2/2 3PT), 3 boards, 1 assist, 3 turnovers, 1 steal
Cook: 1 min, 2 pts (1/1)


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Wow! Nice offensive explosion! 37-22 at the end of one. Lamar with 7 assists already. Smush playing like an All-NBA 1st team. If Iverson wasn't hot, the Sixers would be in serious trouble. Let's see if the 2nd unit can maintain.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

nguyen_milan said:


> Good game, hope Smush can keep it up. And te Suns are killing the Heats, score 47ps in the 1st qt!!


 I'm flipping back and forth between this game. The Suns flat out exploded..


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

oopps Kobe has 5 TOs so far and i dont like it, but Ai has 5 TOs too


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Wow Kobe 

:allhail:


----------



## ShowTimeLakers2005 (Oct 19, 2005)

kobe is kicking azz


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

67-52 Lakers at the half.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Halftime:







67 -







52


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Brown 	14 	2-3 	0-0 	0-0 	2 	5 	1 	2 	0 	0 	2 	4 
Odom 	20 	2-5 	0-1 	0-0 	0 	3 	9 	0 	1 	0 	2 	4 
Mihm 	19 	3-5 	0-0 	3-5 	2 	5 	2 	2 	0 	3 	2 	9 
Parker 	20 	8-9 	5-5 	0-0 	0 	0 	2 	2 	1 	0 	3 	21 
Bryant 	21 	10-18 	3-3 	1-2 	1 	5 	1 	5 	1 	0 	1 	24 
George 	6 	1-3 	0-2 	0-2 	0 	0 	2 	1 	1 	0 	0 	2 
Cook 	3 	1-1 	0-0 	1-2 	1 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	3 
Walton 	3 	0-0 	0-0 	0-0 	1 	2 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 
Totals 	106 	27-44 	8-11 	5-11 	7 	21 	18 	12 	4 	3 	11 	67 
Percentages: 	  .614 	.727 	.455 	  	Team Rebounds: 8
```
Really a pretty high scoring game.. Highest scoring half of the season.. Kobe looks rusty with his ball handling but that's ok.. But how about Smush? He's 1 pt off his career high already.. I cant say enough about Lamar getting his teammates involved tonight.. Kwame has had a solid first half but I swear he cant pass good or hold onto the ball.. Mihm also has had a solid first half.. I'll take this first half.. Yea.. but..

I got a problem with the ****ty free throw's again.. Oh well :laugh:


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Oh is everybody ready for the 3rd quarter letdown again? I know I am.. :laugh:


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

This game has no defense and too much TOs


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

This game is freakin boring and sloppy :laugh:

Just dont let em cut it to under 10 going into the 4th.. if that happens I'll be worried..

Flipping SASHA.. Odom tech..

This game is brutal.. Put players in that can change the game..


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

I`d rather win boring game than lose in an interesting and close game! And kobe freaking bean bryant did it again


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

And Kobe need only 3 Rbs and 3 TOs to have a triple double LOL


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Can't watch the game, but looking at the box score why does Cook only have 3 minutes? Was it something he did in the past couple of games or is he injured?


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Kobe with 42 so far. 5-5 3pointers.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

Kobe the 3 point shooting machine!


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Hopefully Kobe doesn't stink up the 4th, as he is prone to do sometimes when he is on fire early.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

thug_immortal8 said:


> Hopefully Kobe doesn't stink up the 4th, as he is prone to do sometimes when he is on fire early.


Have faith guys he'll finish with 52 tonight along with a W. We're back in the 8th PO spot :banana:


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

The game is almost over, now its time for Bynum, let Bynum in Phil!!!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

thug_immortal8 said:


> Can't watch the game, but looking at the box score why does Cook only have 3 minutes? Was it something he did in the past couple of games or is he injured?


I dont know what the damn problem is.. he cant even get in, in a 20 point lead? WTF.. :curse:


----------



## nguyen_milan (Jun 28, 2005)

Look like we will have Kobe and Smush in 3pts All stars this Febs, 11/11 from down town


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Brian better get his points.. Didnt play much tonight :curse:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

This is how we were playing offensively before the Miami game. I think the winning streak caused the players and Phil to get a little ahead of themselves with the expectations on all. It looks like we really got back to the basics tonight. Kobe roars back with a vegeance!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

LA Lakers 119, Philadelphia 93


```
Name  	Min  	FG  	3Pt  	FT  	Off  	Reb  	Ast  	TO  	Stl  	Blk  	PF  	Pts 
Brown 	21 	2-4 	0-0 	0-0 	2 	5 	1 	3 	0 	0 	4 	4 
Odom 	39 	4-10 	0-2 	0-0 	2 	7 	12 	4 	1 	0 	3 	8 
Mihm 	36 	5-11 	0-0 	3-4 	2 	7 	2 	2 	0 	4 	4 	13 
Parker 	29 	9-10 	5-5 	1-2 	0 	2 	3 	2 	3 	0 	4 	24 
Bryant 	35 	19-29 	7-7 	3-4 	0 	10 	2 	7 	2 	0 	2 	48 
George 	23 	2-5 	0-2 	0-2 	1 	3 	3 	1 	1 	1 	0 	4 
Vujacic 20 	4-6 	1-2 	0-0 	0 	2 	0 	1 	0 	0 	2 	9 
Walton 	9 	0-0 	0-0 	0-0 	1 	4 	2 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 
Wafer 	9 	0-4 	0-2 	2-2 	1 	1 	0 	0 	1 	0 	0 	2 
Cook 	7 	3-3 	0-0 	1-2 	1 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	1 	7 
Bynum 	3 	0-0 	0-0 	0-2 	0 	1 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0 	0
Totals 	231 	48-82 	13-20 	10-18 	10 	43 	25 	20 	8 	5 	20 	119 
Percentages: 	  .585 	.650 	.556 	  	Team Rebounds: 8
```


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

One Game Winning Streak!!!!


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Bryant now leads the league in points per game at 33.2. And does it in three less minutes per game than Iverson. Nobody else is really that close (LeBron at 30.5).


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Kobe became the youngest player to reach 15,000 points tonight. TMac will probably rival that as he only needs 1,982 more points to get there and is 9 months younger than Kobe, he would need to do it this year and would have to average just below 39 points if he plays the remainder of games for Houston. Kobe also passed one person on the all-time scoring list...

93. Byron Scott - 15,097
94. Dick Vanarsdale - 15,079
*95. Kobe Bryant - 15,029*
96. Mike Mitchell - 15,016

Kobe also became the season PPG leader tonight, passing AI.
*
1. Kobe Bryant - 33.17*
2. Allen Iverson - 33.09
3. Lebron James - 30.47


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Ridiculous game by Kobe. Lakers win. Almost everyone plays great. All is well. Well not really, now we'll see how well everyone else scores for the forseeable future. Turiaf coming back soon would be nice, Lakers need an extra big badly, especially an enforcer like Turiaf.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

hey guys, just got back 4rm the game. What a game! Kobe on fire! Smush on fire! Lamar new career high in assist ! Smush career high in points! ...We killed Philly, We should be pumped against the Clips should be a good 1! LOL at Phil putting in Bynum for 7 seconds and yanking his *** out...haha crowd booed Phil thats why Phil put him in later!


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:
 

> This is how we were playing offensively before the Miami game. I think the winning streak caused the players and Phil to get a little ahead of themselves with the expectations on all. It looks like we really got back to the basics tonight. Kobe roars back with a vegeance!


That suspension was a blessing. It made the teaM see how terrible they have been playing and it gave time for Kobe to calm down and take care of bussiness.


----------

